# 277 Metal Halide light to work indoors



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

mpdegn said:


> Hello
> Could anyone help me? Are there maybe easier/other ways of doing this?
> Thanks in advance.


Sure. Hire an actual electrician.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's easy to do. Call an electrician. He'll know what to do.


----------



## mpdegn (Feb 13, 2009)

If that was the answer to every topic posted, this forum would be obsolete, wouldn't it?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Follow the diagram on the ballast to rewire it for 120 volts. If you can't do that, then I strongly suggest you call an electrician.


----------



## mpdegn (Feb 13, 2009)

I've done stuff like that before, just not with a MH light ballast. 

Is there maybe an online tutorial somewhere?


----------

